# Dbol-Decca-test e cycle. opinions please



## shan1 (May 9, 2015)

Was wondering if i could get people opinions on a cycle I am about to start and if there is anything you would change.

This is my 5th cycle, but the first time i have used dbol decca and test enth together.

Cycle is as follows:

24aug/17sept ed 40mg dbol
24aug/1nov pw decca 400mg
24aug/1nov pw test enth 500mg
24aug/1nov mon.thur 0.5mg nolva
14sept/15nov pw 1000mg hcg

Pct
16nov/22nov ed 40mg tamox
16nov/22nov ed 100mg clomid
23nov/13 dec ed 20mg tamox
23nov/13 dec ed 50mg clomid

Current weight is 224lbs fairly lean

23 y/o


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Almost the same of what i did mate

Wont ever use Deca again, Willy did not like the stuff

I was on 30mg DBol, 500mg Test E and 300mg Deca


----------



## thebigdawg (Aug 20, 2015)

always useful to use an AI when running deca or tren as it can cause 'deca dick' due to the increase in prolactin related side effects.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

thebigdawg said:


> always useful to use an AI when running deca or tren as it can cause 'deca dick' due to the increase in prolactin related side effects.


Yep, Leart that mistake started Adex about 4 weeks in, Got ED problems i.e would go down if i got distracted and struggle to get back up and lost some size ;(


----------



## shan1 (May 9, 2015)

thebigdawg said:


> always useful to use an AI when running deca or tren as it can cause 'deca dick' due to the increase in prolactin related side effects.


cheers mate. Meant to write adex instead of nolva 1mg a week as an AI


----------

